# Review of the Sayoc Sama Sama DVD



## Guro_Jeff (Jan 7, 2004)

It's a funny thing to see the DVD of Sama Sama and compare my thoughts and impressions of the contents to actually having been there. I can say without hesitation, that the contents of this video are incredible. When I was there this past summer, I realized how great a learning experience Sama Sama was and how special it was this past year, being able to see all the instructors teach, and the diverse materials that were presented.
Watching the DVD, it is incredible to me, the VAST amount of material presented and how the material was presented was also very notable.

So, what makes this DVD unique? For starters, the contributors to the instruction are all top-notch and recognized names in the martial arts world. Included here are presentations by Tuhon Roberto Torres, Tatang Bo Sayoc,
Tuhon Ray Dionaldo, Guro Ken Pannel, Guro Carl Atienza and Guro Kevin Blake, Tuhon Tom Kier, Tuhon Rafael Kayanan and Guro Steve Lefebrve.

I personally have viewed literally hundreds of martial arts training videos. The problem (in my opinion) about martial arts videos is that they are high on content of drills and techniques, but generally offer little in terms of application, concept or understanding of a system and its approach to development. All the presentations shown on this DVD are PACKED with application, theory, explanation, and the concepts stressed were emphasized.

Most training videos focus on a particular aspect of training usually, or will present a very general presentation of materials. Again, the Sama Sama DVD is unique, as the event itself is unique. Consider this... some of the materials presented on this DVD included: use and application of a sarong for combat, finger touch method, kerambit training, and Atienza Kali power development and demonstrations of sword methods, and use of the tomahawk (template and isolations). Each of these segments are very high quality presentations, and the amount of material presented in these segments were alot to digest.

I can say again without hesitation, that each of these segments could stand on its own as seperate training videos. The amazing thing is ... the great taste of the materials presented; without need for too much 'filling.' The diverse nature of the materials shown allowed the Sama Sama participants to learn and experience first hand so many different aspects of training. This DVD really brings home the experience for people less-fortunate than those of us who attended at a really bargain basement price.

I very much enjoyed the personal commentary and interviews that went hand in hand with individual segments of the training... these offer insight into how people got involved with Sayoc Kali, how they were positively influenced by their training, and how they have learned to accomplish great things having been a part of the growth and development of Sayoc Kali.

The DVD also is great in that it shows you the vast experience and background the instructors have in other arts, aside from Sayoc Kali. Clearly, when you have so many accomplished practitioners and instructors from other systems dedicating themselves to the training and pursuit of Sayoc Kali, that indicates how valuable they find our pursuits within the Sayoc Kali system to be.

Guro Steve Lefebrve (hope I spelled his name right) is shown performing a great spontaneous display and exhibition of skills using a wide variety of weapons.

Guro Ken Pannel demonstrated speed, fluidity, power and grace in his application of silat.

Tuhon Ray Dionaldo, continues to amaze me. I've watched him countless times doing his Kerambit training... have attended training with him in 4 different states, and each time, he always has new materials to present, explain and pass onto all of us.

Something else that is amazing is... the DVD obviously is edited... because at Sama Sama itself, there were so many other materials presented. But it's hard to include all of that in this DVD, so MANY things were not shown on this DVD that were shown at the event. Such as Tuhon Ray demonstrating stick work, and Tuhon Roberto Torres demonstrating his Talio Boxing method, etc.

What I also liked very much was some of the other activities all the participants engaged in during Sama Sama. Peoples' enthusiasm, laughter, and fun are very obvious and very evident.

To sum it up... this is the BEST martial arts DVD i've ever watched. I know, it might seem biased, since it's coming from me, but... I truly believe if you watch this DVD you will have a similar appreciation for the material presented on here that I do. Hey!! When was the last time, any of you have seen whip work, tomahawk work, sarong work, kerambit training, finger touch, and so on?? All on ONE DVD??? 

Try it, you'll like it. Get a feel for the experience of Sayoc Kali.

Guro Jeff


----------

